# A modern version of grave robbing



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

And to think we were discussing buying human bones just yesterday.

http://www.icij.org/tissue

There is also a story on http://www.nbcnews.com/ but it doesn't want to link properly.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These articles remind me of the movie "Coma"


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

This the one?
http://openchannel.msnbc.msn.com/_n...obal-trade-in-human-corpses#.UAX7GRy4_I4.link


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

My first thought is the company doing this is a subsidiary of the Soylent Corporation.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

> "Cadaver bone - harvested from the dead and replaced with PVC piping for burial -"


Why does this seem like what we do for props... only wrong?!?!:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I could understand the part about disease issues and all that, but so what if some bones go missing? :googly:


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay I think I'm making sure my name isn't on the donor list.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

aquariumreef, would you be happy if a loved one, family member, or good friend died & ended up missing parts or bones... to benefit a big corporation (and not the family in any way), against there final wishes?


----------



## ShockMaster (Sep 26, 2013)

There was a guy robbing graves in Baltimore back in the 1960s who was allegedly using body parts in homemade horror movies. Karl Atticus, anyone else remember him? A cult member or maybe just a plain old-fashioned lunatic. I used to get creeped out just hearing his name. He has become something of a local boogeyman over the years.


----------

